# bam bam and pebbles...



## Hardrock (Oct 30, 2010)

Thought it was pretty cute of my daughter and her cousin.


----------



## Jcampbelll (Oct 30, 2010)

The look on both of their faces says it all.


----------



## NCAFLeo88 (Oct 30, 2010)

Adorable...Simply adorable...


----------



## Hardrock (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone. We had a lot of fun , and so did they as you can see.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 1, 2010)

Shorts / shirtless and Halloween isn't something I'm very familar with. :lmao:

My 16mo old son could barely walk last night with all the layers he had on for his costume.  He was a garden gnome, but looke more like a retired Michelan Man.


----------



## Hardrock (Nov 1, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Shorts / shirtless and Halloween isn't something I'm very familar with. :lmao:
> 
> My 16mo old son could barely walk last night with all the layers he had on for his costume. He was a garden gnome, but looke more like a retired Michelan Man.


 
Would love to see a pic of the garden gnome!


----------



## Hardrock (Nov 1, 2010)

You did post a pic:lmao:. Sorry work is websensed couldnt see the pic. Great garden gnome!


----------

